# Rooftop AC regas



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

my rooftop AC unit needs regassing, I'm in north Kent/south London and am looking for recommendations for a local trusted company to help. Don't fancy trying Kwik Fit or the like and would rather use someone whos used to motorhomes.. 

Does anyone have any recommendations ?

Courty


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Do It*

I can do it, but I am about 280 miles north!.

I don't know anyone your way.

TM


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Check what gas you have in it, it may be R22 in that case garages won't do it they only deal with R134a. Look for a refrigeration company who know what they are doing

Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*



loddy said:


> Check what gas you have in it, it may be R22 in that case garages won't do it they only deal with R134a. Look for a refrigeration company who know what they are doing
> 
> Loddy


We have all the gasses and the drop-ins


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Loddy - I heard there were issues with getting R22 units serviced so checked, mine is R407c which is OK apparently !.. 

Shame Teemyob, would rather give the work to a recommendation / board member..

Courty


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Didn't say you haven't, in my experience most garages have a machine they connect and walk away from ( wouldn't be able to lift that on a roof), in my working life I also did re gassing 

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

courty said:


> Hi Loddy - I heard there were issues with getting R22 units serviced so checked, mine is R407c which is OK apparently !..
> 
> Shame Teemyob, would rather give the work to a recommendation / board member..
> 
> Courty


Most garages have never heard of R407c, Teemyob obviously knows whats he's doing

Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*R407c*



loddy said:


> courty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Loddy - I heard there were issues with getting R22 units serviced so checked, mine is R407c which is OK apparently !..
> ...


R407c Systems are designed for R407c. If you are going to be using R407c in an R22 system, not exactly a drop-in refrigerant.

We use other refrigerants for replacing R22.

But I do have some R22 left for my own use :wink:

Let me know if you need any help. We have leads/hoses long enough and equipement light enough to use on roofs.

TM


----------

